# Remembering Gage



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww what sweet pictures and a nice way to remember a loyal friend.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What adorable pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of a handsome boy. I can see why you and Julia must think of him every single day.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't you think Julia will remember anyway? Those are beautiful pics of a beautiful well loved boy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great ,great ,memories.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful life they gave to one another - Gage & Julia will be forever linked.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Debles said:


> Don't you think Julia will remember anyway? Those are beautiful pics of a beautiful well loved boy.


No, she won't remember the exact date. She saw the pictures a while ago, looked at them and smiled a big grin. She didn't seem to remember the date Gage died.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What beautiful pictures. It looks like they had such a nice bond. Hugs to you on this anniversary.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hard to believe it's been a year tomorrow


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful pictures. What a great looking dog...and daughter. Im sure he is missed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some sweet and beautiful pictures of the two of them. That last one of him hugging her is one of the sweetest pictures I have seen. Hopefully if she does remember it is those fun and happy times and not the end. Run free sweet boy you are still loved and missed.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet sweet pictures of a very adorable boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Remember.. he lives within your heart in your memories..


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful golden memories of a beautiful boy. Thinking of you today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Gage was a very handsome boy - and it shows in the pictures of the love he gave and received in turn

Run free play hard and sleep softly Gage


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's to remember him by


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please remember Gage today. He was such a doofus, but we really do miss him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gage*

Jackson's Mom:

Gage was just beautiful and he looks so sweet and kind.
No Wonder you and Julia loved him so very much.
Run fee at the Bridge, Dear Gage, and give my love to Munchkin and Gizmo!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

sUCH A HANDSOME BOY. I WISH MY DOG'S PASSING DAYS WOULD BE FORGOTTEN, BUT I ALWAYS REMEMBER. YESTERDAY IN CHURCH, I HAD NOT REALIZED IT WAS THE 25TH TIL THE PREACHER MENTIONEDIT AND IT HIT MY MY mOM WOULD HAVE BEEN 88 YESTERDAY. THEN IT HIT ME THAT EXACTLY 8 MONTHS AGO, ON A sUNDAY, i HAD LOST MY kAYcEE TO CANCER. i WAS SAD THE REST OF THE DAY.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A wonderful set of photos to remember the anniversary of a precious bond they shared.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

What a special tribute, with those golden moments.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Bridge Anniversaries are so hard, especially 1 year. Thinking of your family on such a hard day. I love the pictures, great memories for you to have. Your daughter looks like she had a wonderful relationship with Gage.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow - what wonderful pics. I have 2 girls and it really strikes home with these pics!! I'm sure she remembers Gage deep in her heart.


----------

